# George Swinnock on family religion



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 7, 2019)

George Swinnock on family religion

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Sep 8, 2019)

This is a really good. I like how he doesn't mince words with the following: The governor hath the cure of the souls as well as of the bodies in his family; and if he mind their outward man and neglecteth their inward, he is but a brute in human shape, for beasts feed the bodies of their young.


----------

